# Glass Cutting Boards?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

From Mrs Veal,

Glass Chopping Boards

I've had an argument with my husband over which is the better chopping board to use having just bought a tempered glass chopping board. He won't let me use it as he says it will ruin our knives, we have a good set along with a sharpener (which he never uses but I do! Which is the better board to use? We currently have a polyethelyne board, which I hate it's large, looks unsightly, slips & is a pain to clean (as my huband always leaves it covered in bacon or sausage fat from his breakfast, the only meal he cooks, for himself!) The glass one I have bought is a good size, easy to clean has rubber feet so it doesn't slip. (he's hidden it!)

(from cchiu: This topic is specifically on opinions for "glass cutting boards" since there are plenty of people out there who buy them, being aware there has been plenty of discussion on plastic and wood cutting boards at http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/ubb/Foru...ML/000053.html

What's the effect of glass or marble on a knife? What about the features being it won't cut, burn, stain, scorch, chip, warp, splinter, crack or collect odors? Are these valid enough to warrant buying one?

[This message has been edited by cchiu (edited 12-20-2000).]


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

Mrs. Veal,

I would have to side with your husband on this one also. Think about tapping your freshly manicured nails on a hard surface vs tapping them on a soft surface.

Since you already got the cutting board, use it to display your food. Example; sushi, would look great on that board.

D. Lee


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

guess they look good though, but thats about it.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

If you don't mind sharpening your knives more often, go ahead.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

I recently bought some glass cutting boards. I use them for serving sushi on. Get yourself some smaller plastic ones, so you don't have to get the big one out all the time.


----------

